
How Fast Light Leaves Earth (Video) - jaybol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MImRSkqV-Go
======
devinj
I want to like this, but it's too unrealistic. Traveling at near-light-speeds
looks very different from that. It's missing at least massive redshift and
distorted visuals.

